

Ask HN: How often do you ship code? (And how do you manage to do that?) - ceekay

Facebook refreshes the site 2 times per day. That&#x27;s impressive given the product&#x27;s complexity. How often do you ship code and how do you manage to do that ?
======
jpmatz
It depends on the project, his current stage, the team, the time, the money,
etc.

